# Crank Handle For Stabilizer Jack



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought a 2005 Outback 21RS a few months ago , took out camping Cranked down stabilizer jack legs in all corners put handle on back of tail gate drove off and I lost it. Anyone know where to get another one preferably heavy duty. Kind a glad I lost it because it was pretty light duty to flimsy. Looked like a socket with square notched out on end. Just thought I could get some fast help. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mdmorgan2 said:


> Bought a 2005 Outback 21RS a few months ago , took out camping Cranked down stabilizer jack legs in all corners put handle on back of tail gate drove off and I lost it. Anyone know where to get another one preferably heavy duty. Kind a glad I lost it because it was pretty light duty to flimsy. Looked like a socket with square notched out on end. Just thought I could get some fast help. Thanks for any help!!


mdmorgan2,
If you are at a campground, the camp store might have one? If not, ask them about a local RV supply center near you. 
If you brought your tool box, vise grips or channel locks? Walmart also carries RV supplies. 
I have only seen the standard duty ones. If need be to get home, ask to borrow one from the trailer next to you just to get the jacks up. We've all been in a pinch before!
crunchman


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

crunchman12002 said:


> Bought a 2005 Outback 21RS a few months ago , took out camping Cranked down stabilizer jack legs in all corners put handle on back of tail gate drove off and I lost it. Anyone know where to get another one preferably heavy duty. Kind a glad I lost it because it was pretty light duty to flimsy. Looked like a socket with square notched out on end. Just thought I could get some fast help. Thanks for any help!!


mdmorgan2,
If you are at a campground, the camp store might have one? If not, ask them about a local RV supply center near you. 
If you brought your tool box, vise grips or channel locks? Walmart also carries RV supplies. 
I have only seen the standard duty ones. If need be to get home, ask to borrow one from the trailer next to you just to get the jacks up. We've all been in a pinch before!
crunchman
[/quote]
Thanks Crunchman thats what I ended up doing but now need a good H.D. crank handle -- hopefully I won't do this ever again, I felt pretty stupid. Not a good day.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Use a socket and battery drill


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

4ME said:


> Use a socket and battery drill


After the twentieth RV setup I decided the same thing. A 1/2" drive adapter with a 3/4" socket gets chucked up a to my battery drill. No forearm workout just power on and getter done.









I keep the flimsy 3/4" auger-style hand banger around for guys that loose theirs en route.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

4ME said:


> Use a socket and battery drill


X2

I also use the same, but with a 10" extension. Works like a charmer!


----------

